# Copper Fitting Dimplers



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get a pair of these?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

huh?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a site saved on my old computer that sold that stuff. I will see if I can look it up for you. The site was for welders and brazers.

http://www.brazingdimpler.com/

found it!


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

jjbex said:


> I had a site saved on my old computer that sold that stuff. I will see if I can look it up for you. The site was for welders and brazers.


:thumbup:

This pair is about 13 years old and has served me well. I used to have a couple of them but I lost the others years ago. I have been trying to find them for a very long time but no one has any idea who makes them. I want to buy a spare in case these get lost or break.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

jjbex said:


> http://www.brazingdimpler.com/
> 
> found it!


Thanks Jeff.

Those will work if I these go by the way side. I would still like to find a pair like I already have if anyone knows if they are still being made. 

The one I have works for 1/2" through 1" without making adjustments and you use it after the pipe is already inserted in to the fitting.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You put the pipe in the fitting and then dimple it, to keep it from moving or falling out, if it's vertical?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Can you read the name on the jaws?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

All these years ive been using my channel locks. I didnt even know this tool was made. Thx for the info.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

jjbex said:


> You put the pipe in the fitting and then dimple it, to keep it from moving or falling out, if it's vertical?


Exactly.


It reads "Copper Crimper" and "USA."

Every now and again I will search around on the internet trying to find them to no avail. A guy I worked with about 15 years ago got them from a supply house somewhere south of the Kankakee and Bourbonais area. I was there once but I can't remember the name or exactly what town it was in. Back then I got lost anytime I got south of I-80. 

Ever do any work down that way? I might rememmber the name of the supply house if I hear it again.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> All these years ive been using my channel locks. I didnt even know this tool was made. Thx for the info.


Me too! First time I seen this tool I thought it was the cat's ass! I will undoubtedly use it at least several times whenever I do a re-pipe. It works so easy and simple. If anything ever happens to it I will be seriously depressed.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I have never even heard of those, now I want them. Can you dimple pex with them?




:jester:

Seriously though, I like them, I gotta get them.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> All these years ive been using my channel locks. I didnt even know this tool was made. Thx for the info.


Me too. I always reached for my channel locks for this. Learned something new today.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Let's see, in Kankakee, there is Connor Co and Crawford. But the names have changed, one of them used to be Inland Supply.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Connor Co sounds very familliar. I will try to get their number and call them tomorrow and see if maybe they have some insight. 

Are they in Kankekee or around there?


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

What if you have to take it back apart for some reason how hard is it. If you do it with channel locks all you have to do is twist and pull. I would think that would be kind of hard to do with the dimples.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Connor co- Kankakee office 815.933.6688
warehouse 815.933.3115


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

bought mine at hi line supply in peoria 309 685 5986 ask for leonard. the were arround $22.00


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

al said:


> What if you have to take it back apart for some reason how hard is it. If you do it with channel locks all you have to do is twist and pull. I would think that would be kind of hard to do with the dimples.


Just a twist and pull with these too. I suppose if you applied a lot of pressure when you dimple the fitting it may be harder to take apart but it requires very little pressure to dimple the fitting (just a light squeeze) and it is easily done. I find that this tool is much easier and quicker than using channelloks.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

goob said:


> bought mine at hi line supply in peoria 309 685 5986 ask for leonard. the were arround $22.00


Just talked to Leonard.

They no longer make the tool. Seems it was invented by an Illinois plumber who went through a nasty divorce and closed the company. They were distributed by Richard Speacialty out of Chicago. I called R.S. and they said they have been out of stock for a long time.


----------



## jrplumbing74 (Apr 19, 2009)

I remember my father having a pair, I have always used my pex crimpers


----------



## racerx (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a couple pairs of those. There old. I not sure if you can still buy them. Connor is located on Grinnel road in K3. Exit 315 go right on 50 or kinzie ave in about 5 minutes left on grinnel road.


----------

